# Identification of Tinc morph



## Guest

Anyone able to confirm the morph of these tincs? (Supposed to be Sipilawini)


































?
[/img]


----------



## Darks!de

Not sure if the yellow is washed out or if it is whiter...but I would say Oelemarie tinc.

Luke


----------



## Spar

definately not Sips.


----------



## DaFrogMan

I agree with Luke, they may be olemarie. Not sure if I would completely rule out being a true sip though.

Here's a morph guide I find helpful for identification sometimes:

http://www.tropical-experience.nl/morphguide.php?menu=1


----------



## TopGunJags01

I have 3 olemarie froglets and mine has more black on the legs including a web shaped pattern. thats the only thing that keeps me from thinking its an olemarie.


----------



## mindcrash

Definately NOT Olemarie, the yellow would tend to be whiter and they have white webbing on their legs/undersides. I would say they are True Sips, based on the morphs on that website.


----------



## Spar

it may just be the lighting more than actual color, but Sips just dont have that dark of a blue color. At least mine have more of a Purple'ish color. Plus, I have never seen yellow on them.

I do admit the markings look quite like a Sip though, especially the sides and larger spots on top.

Here is a top-view of my Blue Sip:


----------



## Dendrobait

Just wondering, but if you bought a frog as a Sipwalini and you thought it looked like another locale would it be right in dart frogger's eyes to rename it to the other locale? Seems like that would cause many mistakes and mixings.


----------



## mindcrash

But thats a Blue Sip. Aren't there also Green Sips? From that morph guide, it looks as if the frog he owns is a True Sip, it could even be a Surinam Cobalt, though I don't think so.


----------



## Marcus

The morph is a 'Cobalt'. I've seen these animals in the valley between Kaysermountains and Eilerts de Haan mountains in Surinam.

The second morph isa 'Oyapock' also called 'Palid' but in my opinion it's better to name them 'Oyapock'. Animals are found French Guiana and it's absolutly no sip!


----------



## rmelancon

Definitely not an Oelemarie. The legs look nothing like that. Oelemaries look very similar to Alanis and Inferalanis, just has white instead of yellow and orange.


----------



## medmaxx

I agree completely with Marcus


----------



## Dunner97074

When I saw the pic I thought Oyapock and seeing Marcus' response reinforces my thought.

Mike


----------



## mnchartier

I think that they are Surinam Cobalts. Compare the pics to the picks on Patrick's site http://www.saurian.net/htm/surcobalt.htm.


----------



## bgexotics

There are different color variations in the Sipalwini tincs that I have seen offered before. I have heard of Yellow, green and Blue Sips, and even within each color there is alot of variation. I have 4 green leopard tincs from Patrick and the patterning looks like the pictured frogs. I think it is interesting how the head coloration does look more like that of a cobalt tinc, but the greenish patterning on the back looks like a Sipalwini. I haven't seen many pictures of yellow Sips, but that is what they could be based on the high amoun tof yellow coloration.


----------



## Guest

I think all frogs in the picture are "Cobalt".
Even the second morph, which Marcus says is Oyapock, is a Cobalt, I think. There's too much yellow to be a Oyapock. 
Greets,
Gert.


----------



## Marcus

The pics must have been changed in the meantime because I won't never call the animals on the second picture 'Oyapock'. The animals on the 4 pics that are now in the first topic are all 'Cobalt' in my opinion.


----------

